# How to make a local mirror for FreeBSD.



## fender0107401 (Sep 20, 2021)

I need a local mirror server, because I need an FreeBSD cluster (run ZFS and PostgreSQL).

For Debian system, the local mirror can easily be created with the apt-mirror tool.

Is there some tools to create a local mirror for FreeBSD to run freebsd-update and pkg commands, so the entire cluster can update against with the same local mirror.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2021)

No, there's no such tool. You can easily set up a caching proxy for freebsd-update(8) though, that works rather well.

I have been thinking a creating a mirror tool for packages, but haven't coded anything for it yet.


----------



## fender0107401 (Sep 21, 2021)

I will find a way to work around it.


----------

